# Forum Other Languages All other languages Japanese  Banzai!

## laxxy

Has anyone noticed that our Japanese Lounge has recently overtaken both German and Spanish forums by the # of posts, and is now the 2nd (after English for Russians) in the Beyond Russian section?
万歳!!　頑張ろうぞ!!　；）

----------


## MOG

Thanks much to ST-san's long lasting posts and, of course yours  ::

----------


## MOG

Just I noticed.. 
This makes the 1000th post in Japanese lounge  ::   
やったね  ::

----------


## ST

万歳!! догоним и перегоним! выполним пятилетку за три года!   ::

----------

